# Отзыв о проведённой дерецепции



## matvich (23 Апр 2017)

Дерецепция  - полная фигня! Пишу, чтобы все знали и не попались на удочку, как я. Мне сделали операцию на шейном отделе позвоночника 24 января 2017 г. в нейрохирург. отд. №1 городской клинической больницы №29 г. Новокузнецка, операцию проводил Казанцев Василий Васильевич к.м.н.   Диагноз - синдром позвоночной артерии на фоне шейного остеохондроза. Операция очень болезненная, потому что делается почти без анестезии, чтобы врач во время операции мог общаться с пациентом. Стоимость операции по чекам 78 тыс., но доктор соглашается сделать ее за полцены, но деньги в руки. Доктор обещал, что как минимум год, состояние будет, как заново родилась. Ровно через два месяца все симптомы повторились, сейчас лечусь у невролога, ставят диагноз энцефалопатия, стало полегче. Операция дала осложнение на глаз, теперь один глаз меньше другого вдвое. Мой невролог сказала, что еще не встречала людей, кому бы после дерецепции стало лучше. В основном, сказала она, такие больные становятся хрониками. Почему она мне раньше не попалась, до рецепции, когда я полгода не работала и никто не мог мне помочь с моими мучениями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

А на два месяца помогло?


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (23 Апр 2017)

@matvich, здравствуйте. я тоже ее хотела сделать,  но засомневалась..меня тоже беспокоят боли в шее, отдающие в голову, головокружения. у вас в шейном отделе есть грыжи или протрузии?


----------



## Тигги (24 Апр 2017)

@Ирина Черемнова, , вот тут Малышева так сладко говорит, что денервация спасает от неминуемой муки боли*. 




 *
То, что мужчина встал после денервации и сразу боли ушли, мало верится... Моей знакомой в Сеченова делали денервацию, по ее словам еще два месяца болело, а потом как отрезало. Я если честно тоже возлагала надежды на денервацию... Интересно, есть еще положительные отзывы о РЧД не только в поясничный, но и в грудной, в шейный отдел? Знакомый доктор из отделения неврологии меня отговаривал, рассказывал, что повидал пациентов после денервации, сидят  теперь на трамадоле, боль вернется, только еще хуже. Чего думать и кому верить.... У меня у самой пока только положительный пример моей знакомой, правда не знаю, что будет с ней дальше с рчд прошло у нее около 3 лет ничего не болит пока.


----------



## tankist (7 Янв 2018)

> Знакомый доктор из отделения неврологии меня отговаривал, рассказывал, что повидал пациентов после денервации, сидят  теперь на трамадоле, боль вернется, только еще хуже. Чего думать и кому верить.... У меня у самой пока только положительный пример моей знакомой, правда не знаю, что будет с ней дальше с рчд прошло у нее около 3 лет ничего не болит пока.


После того, не всегда из-за того.


----------



## Evpatiy (7 Янв 2018)

Мне в своё время неплохо помогло на поясничном отделе)


----------



## tankist (7 Янв 2018)

@Evpatiy, и слава богу!


----------



## Evpatiy (7 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на два месяца помогло?


А мы про одну и ту де денервацию говорим?Я думал это про фасеточные суставы и их дерецепцию радиочастотным импульсом..а как оно от пережатия  позвоночной артерии поможет?

В течении года вроде мелкие нервики прорастают,как мне говорили специаллисты..через 3 года состояние от рдч точно не зависит.Скорее правильный образ жизни -вот и не болит ИМХО


tankist написал(а):


> И слава богу!


Я к тому,что метод рабочий..по показаниям.Не чудесный,но уж точно не фигня


----------



## Александра1981 (7 Янв 2018)

Сколько людей-столько и мнений. Мне один нейрохирург говорил: да ты что, какая денервация, ты после нее от боли встать не сможешь, и будет только сильнее болеть. Другой, мой оперирующий нейрохирург, которому я безгранично доверяю, сделал мне денервацию, и...боли прошли! Встала я через 5 минут после операции и гуляла целый день по отделению без мук, которые мне обещал другой врач. Так что нельзя категорично говорить: эта процедура-фигня.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (12 Янв 2018)

Сделал в ФЦН две денервации l4-s1 полтора года назад - пока что тьфу-тьфу внизу поясницы не болит.


----------

